# 180L Tank



## galettojm

Hello everyone !

I present my 180 liter planted tank. Suggestions will be appreciated.


































Bye,

Juan


----------



## HoldingWine

I really like the design of that tank. Is that dwarf sag or E. tenellus that you are using up front? It seems to have stayed nice and short for you.


----------



## galettojm

hello HoldingWine !!!

I´m using E. tenellus and luckily is growing very fast !!


----------



## galettojm

I want to add utricularia graminifolia.

Does someone know if it´s a plant easy to find / purchase ?

At least in Argentina, my country, I don´t know anyone who has one.

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Does anyone know any shop specialized in planted tank in Dublin Ireland?

I have a friend living there and I was wondering if he can send me the utricularia graminifolia.

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

I need help with the utricularia graminifolia. Could anyone help me please ??

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/45733-utricularia-graminifolia-i-need-advice.html

Thanks

Juan


----------



## hedson_25

you have to trimm it!


----------



## galettojm

hello hedson !!

yes, I have already trim the plants a lot !! the photograph is two weeks old. I have to update.

Do you have experiencie with utricularia graminifolia ?

thanks !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

UPDATE:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

It looks very "natural." I would suggest a trim and perhaps tightening the plants into specific placements, but that is only a suggestion! Otherwise, your ludwigia cuba is friggin' awesome! 

As far as U. Grammifolia, I would suggest that you find someone online (a store) that will ship world-wide. People here in the States have it, but may have trouble sending it to you. I would think that one of the Malaysian online shops might be able to help you, or you could try Aquabid.com.

Good luck, buddy!


----------



## galettojm

Thank you Donald !

Yesterday I trimed the aquarium again. And you are absolutely right that I mixed a lot different types of plants.

In the United States is easier than Argentina for buying plants. I envy you a lot when I see the plants you have available without any trouble.

I will try aquabid. But I found a local utricularia, and I am trying to grow it. There are lots of local plants that I am beginning to discover.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

That's even better if you have a local utricularia!! The use of native species in any aquarium can be a pretty cool thing! I'll be interested to see what it looks like once you've been able to incorporate it into your aquascape.

As far as mixing your plants: It is just what I am used to doing (separating plants into tight bunches). However, alot of "biotope" aquariums incorporate a lot of "mixing" as it makes it look more "natural." As long as YOU like the end result, that's all that matters!!


----------



## galettojm

The local utricularia is as not as beatiful as the graminifolia, but let's see how it develops. I will try to take photographs of the process.

I mix a lot the plants because every time they offer free plants in my argentinian forum ( http://www.croa.com.ar/foro/index.html ) I always accept !!! jejeje. then I don´t know where to put them since I have only one tank !!!

but I kind of like my "jungle" aquarium

bye !

Juan


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

I know! I've run into the same problem before! I buy too many plants, and run out of space!

Keep up posted regarding this tanks progress! I do want to see how "your" local utricularia compares to the gramifolia that most of us are used to seeing.


----------



## galettojm

The only logical solutions for both of us is to make more tanks !!! jejeje. The only problem is that I would end up divorce !!!

In my argentinian forum we are starting a project to make a guide about locals plants.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Michel

Try getting some red colored plants and plant those on the left side in front of the green stuff. Try getting some plants that dont grow too large. 

Try to thicken up the soil covering plants in the foreground. Some driftwood on the right side, half covered would make it look nice as well.


----------



## galettojm

NEW PHOTOS !!!



















DO YOU WANT BUBBLES ??




























Michel, I followed part of your advise and I put more red plants.

BYE !

JUAN


----------



## galettojm

*Update*

UPDATE:

Complete tank:










Rotala Macrandra anda H. Polusperma Rosanervi:










Emerging Amannia Gracilis:


----------



## galettojm

NEW UPDATE:





































Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

More photos of the fish:



















I am taking a lot of photograph to compete in a contest of " inhabitants of planted tanks" photographic contest, but a I don't know which one to choose !!! jejeje

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

With this photo I won the first contest:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

UPDATE:



















Bye !

Juan


----------



## Tex Gal

Love the khuli photos and the last one. Don't you just love the reds!


----------



## bratyboy2

i like this tank its very cute!!!


----------



## galettojm

Tex Gal said:


> Love the khuli photos and the last one. Don't you just love the reds!


I absolutly agree with you, I love red and orange plants !!! jejeje

bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

bratyboy2 said:


> i like this tank its very cute!!!


thank you !!!


----------



## galettojm

another photo:










bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Plants Names:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New Update:










I am making a sequence of photos to compete in a photographic contest call "evolution". Something like this:










The objective of the contest is to show one of the most amazing things about the planted tanks , how they change over time.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Update:










I started fertilizing with calcium and micro and the plants color changed a lot.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Tex Gal

HUGE difference! Beautiful color. Did you adjust color?


----------



## galettojm

Thank you tex gal !

No, I didn't adjust the color. The photo is just as it was taken.

What I don´t remember is if the camera was in the same mode.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Update after some changes:










I removed almost all _Sagitaria subulata_ and I moved back the _Rotala macrandra_.

The water was a little cloudy because of the movements.

I still want to do more changes. Recommendations are going to be well received.

Bye !


----------



## inareverie85

Wow I can't wait until the cloudiness clears up so we can see those reds better. They look so brilliant!


----------



## galettojm

inareverie85 said:


> Wow I can't wait until the cloudiness clears up so we can see those reds better. They look so brilliant!


Thank you !

Yes, I love red plants. I have real red plants like Cabomba furcata, Ammannia gracilisa and Rotala macrandra.

I made a mess because the Sagitaria subulata had long white roots.










Bye !


----------



## petros

Very nice work you have done with the plants but the fish setup is not so wright
Cardinals live in total diferent conditions than guppy


----------



## Tex Gal

Love your color! You have achieved what many long for with those intense reds!  What's your lighting?

Do you think you still might have a few too many grassy looking plants. What about downoi? How about something with a round leaf, like lobelia cardinalis, anubias. I'm talking mid and foreground here. You have a lot of interest in leaf shape and size in the background but as you come forward it's not there. Just an idea.


----------



## galettojm

petros said:


> Very nice work you have done with the plants but the fish setup is not so wright
> Cardinals live in total diferent conditions than guppy


Yes, you are absolutely right.

My tank has these parameters:

PH 6,5
KH 1
Temp 27 C

These are the inhabitants:

1 Crossocheilus siamensis
6 Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata 
23 Paracheirodon axelrodi
10 Hemigrammus erythrozonus 
5 Trigonostigma heteromorpha
2 Male poecilia reticulata

I think the only ones how out of place are the guppies.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Tex Gal said:


> Love your color! You have achieved what many long for with those intense reds!  What's your lighting?
> 
> Do you think you still might have a few too many grassy looking plants. What about downoi? How about something with a round leaf, like lobelia cardinalis, anubias. I'm talking mid and foreground here. You have a lot of interest in leaf shape and size in the background but as you come forward it's not there. Just an idea.


Thank you for your recommendations !

I have four 30 watts fluorescent tube. Two Grolux, one Aquastar 10000K and one 840.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Tex Gal

I wonder if that 840 is what helps your reds to be seen so well. Have loved the look of those 9325K light or any in the 8000K-9000K range.

Be sure to post another px since the water was so cloudy last time. Can't wait to see a clear shot again!


----------



## galettojm

Some new photos:


















Bye !


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks for the new pxs. Are the sides of your tank green? The left side looks green. Is it a reflection?


----------



## galettojm

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks for the new pxs. Are the sides of your tank green? The left side looks green. Is it a reflection?


It is simply the effect of not washing the algae of the tank sides !!! jejeje


----------



## hooha

lol, wish I knew how to keep the algae only on one side of the glass myself! What's your secret?


----------



## galettojm

hooha said:


> lol, wish I knew how to keep the algae only on one side of the glass myself! What's your secret?


No secret at all !!! jejeje. I have to wash the tank glasses all the time to remove the algae. I simply decided not to remove the tank sides. I only clean the front. I think I read this recommendation in the book "Planted Aquariums Creation and Maintanance, Chirstel Kasselman".

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

UPDATE:

Yesterday I removed almost all _Echinodorus tenellus_:










I introduced some _Eleocharis minima_ and _Bacopa sp."Paranai guazu"_:


















Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Update:

Tank:









_Blyxa japonica_:









Just a test:

























_Eleocharis minima_:









_Anubia barteri var. nana_:









_Marsilea crenata_:









Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

UPDATE:

One month without prunning.....

Before:










What I took out:










After:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## cs_gardener

Your tank is looking really good and I like the new, smaller foreground. The E tenellus was a bit too much. I can't believe you took all those plants out of there, it still looks so full.


----------



## Sunstar

this is stunningly beautiful. What is your fertilising regime? I noticed you said you used calcium. HOw much?


----------



## galettojm

cs_gardener said:


> Your tank is looking really good and I like the new, smaller foreground. The E tenellus was a bit too much. I can't believe you took all those plants out of there, it still looks so full.


Yes, I was also surprised !!! jejeje. I have been giving trims to our club local members for weeks and I still have some !!! jejeje

The smaller foreground is Eleocharis minima and is growing really well.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Sunstar said:


> this is stunningly beautiful. What is your fertilising regime? I noticed you said you used calcium. HOw much?


I have not been very rigorous, but I usually use two local liquid fertilizer called FERTIBON and FERTIBON Calcio. These are the compositions:

Composition %p/v

FERTIBON:
Fe 0,08
K 1
Mg 0,5
Mn 0,04
Mo 0,03
Zn 0,02
Cu 0,0025
B 0,0075
S 1,2
Co 0,0003
I 0,0005

o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o

FERTIBON Calcio:
Ca 5

In every water change I use more or less 15 cc of FERTIBON Calcio. And the next day I apply 15 cc of FERTIBON.

I am also using a DIY table fertilizer made out of bonsai fertilizer. I apply these tables when I notice some deficiencys in a particular plant.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Well, I did AGAIN some mayor changes !!! jejeje










I removed also all the H. difformis and the Ceratopteris thalictroides (Sumatra Ferm). I introduced Rotala sp Viertnam, Proserpinaca Palustris, Crytocoryne wentdii brown, Cryptcoryne ponterderifolia and some others.

Now the tank is a mess !!! jejeje. And the water is really cloudy.

I have these plants in the tank (some are a little hided):

Ammannia gracilis
Anubias barteri var. nana
Aponogeton cryspus
Aponogeton undulatus
Bacopa sp "Paranai Guazú"
Blyxa japónica
Cabomba furcata
Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown"
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Cryptocoryne ponterderifolia
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus tennellus "Amano"
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Eleocharis minima
Glossostigma elatinoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig.
Limnophyla armomatica
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia repens
Marsilea crenata
Microsorum pteropus (Helecho de Java)
Myriophyllum matogrossense
Nymphoides sp. taiwan
Proserpinaca palustris
Riccia fluitans
Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala wallichii
Sagitaria subulata
Vesicularia dubyana

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos:



















































Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Some new changes:

I removed this driftwood with some java moss ! je









I introduced a new driftwood (the water is still a little cloudy):









bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos:


----------



## cs_gardener

I like the new driftwood and the plants are looking great.


----------



## galettojm

cs_gardener said:


> I like the new driftwood and the plants are looking great.


thank you !


----------



## thief

Hmm I wonder how the combination will look between the glosso and the Dwarf Hair grass will go. 
The plants look very healthy. I would mind having a tank like this where I can experiment or even breed fish.


----------



## galettojm

thief said:


> Hmm I wonder how the combination will look between the glosso and the Dwarf Hair grass will go.
> The plants look very healthy. I would mind having a tank like this where I can experiment or even breed fish.


I should have keep the eleocharis minima separated from the glossoestigma elationides. Now the glosso is growing up, and not to the sides.

I also love to experiment ! je


----------



## galettojm

Do you know an easy way to keep the foreground plants separated ?


----------



## galettojm

New photos after I changed the lights tubes:


























Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos

Aponogeton crispus flower:


----------



## galettojm

New photos:


























































Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

More photos:


















































Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Updata _Aponogeton crispus_ flower:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos:









Ludwigia glandulosa









Trims











































Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos:


----------



## galettojm

New photos:


























Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photo after a huge trim:




























Bye,

Juan


----------



## bbentler

Very nice tank. I am setting up my first planted tank and I really appreciate tanks like yours for some inspiration.


----------



## galettojm

bbentler said:


> Very nice tank. I am setting up my first planted tank and I really appreciate tanks like yours for some inspiration.


Thanks !


----------



## galettojm

Again I did some changes:









I took out the _Aponogeton crispus_









I relocated the _Echinodorus bleheri_









I tried to use the golden ratio. The focus point should be the _Ludwigia glandulosa_.
The water is still a little cloudy.

Recommendations will be welcome.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## 1aqumfish

Your tank keeps getting better and better over time.

Tony


----------



## galettojm

1aqumfish said:


> Your tank keeps getting better and better over time.
> 
> Tony


Thank you Tony

Now the water is a little more clear. This is a new photo:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## ngb2322

I love the ludwigia it looks great!


----------



## galettojm

ngb2322 said:


> I love the ludwigia it looks great!


Thanks you. Actually I am trying to make the Ludwigia glandulasa the focal point. I guess I should trim more the others red plants.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photo:










Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm




----------



## galettojm

New photos:


















Bye !

Juan


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie

Nice reds. I love the quadrafolia, Any plans for the addition of driftwood or rocks?


----------



## galettojm

FishandTurtleJunkie said:


> Nice reds. I love the quadrafolia, Any plans for the addition of driftwood or rocks?


Thank you.

I don´t fully understand your question. Actually the tank has drifwoods and rocks, but they are totally covered by the plants 

Attached to the driftwood I have java moss.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Any other suggestions for improving the aquascaping ?

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos:


----------



## galettojm

New photos:









_Proserpinaca palustris_









The riccia is growing everywhere ! Between the glosso and the elocharis









_Ludwigia glandulosa_









_Echinodorus bleheri_









This is the first photo where I could take the 23 tetras cardinal all together.










Bye !

Juan


----------



## 1aqumfish

I really like your use of color and texture.


----------



## galettojm

1aqumfish said:


> I really like your use of color and texture.


Thanks ! I have been trying to improve my aquascaping.


----------



## Chris Noto

Juan, I just found this thread, and I want to tell you that, for me, at least, the last picture tells the whole story: a beautiful little world between glass walls, and a quiet place in which to sit and enjoy its peacefulness. Thanks so much for sharing your work with us.


----------



## galettojm

Chris Noto said:


> Juan, I just found this thread, and I want to tell you that, for me, at least, the last picture tells the whole story: a beautiful little world between glass walls, and a quiet place in which to sit and enjoy its peacefulness. Thanks so much for sharing your work with us.


Thanks Chris !

New photo after a little trimming:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos:










































Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photos using a different camera:


















Bye !

Juan


----------



## DMHdispute

wow your tank is amazing. I cant believe you keep taking out so much and still have a ton of plants in there. Very inspiring tank!


----------



## flowerfishs

another nice tank!


----------



## galettojm

Thanks !

New video:











Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

I removed a huge piece of glosso and riccia:










New photos:


















I tried without the black background:


































I really don't know which one is best: the back or the white background.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Update:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## cah925

Your tank looks great. I like the white background for this setup. What is the plant in the back left corner?


----------



## galettojm

cah925 said:


> Your tank looks great. I like the white background for this setup. What is the plant in the back left corner?


Thanks !

The plant in the back left corner is a _Echinodorus bleheri_.

Bye,

JUan


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie

I like the new space you have created. I suggest moving the blyxa to more of a middle ground area away from the glass.


----------



## Travis.808

Great tank I like the white background on this as well.


----------



## galettojm

Thanks !

Yes, I was also thiniking in moving the _Blyxa japonica_ a little back.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## rjfurbank

Wow! I just scrolled back to the first post and you have made amazing progress w/ this tank.

It looks great. I love the groupings of stems in the back--looks like it's almost time for a trim. Will be interested to see how that works out and if it changes much.

The front is looks a bit unruly but I like how you have it sloping down from the sides towards the center.

-Roy


----------



## galettojm

rjfurbank said:


> Wow! I just scrolled back to the first post and you have made amazing progress w/ this tank.
> 
> It looks great. I love the groupings of stems in the back--looks like it's almost time for a trim. Will be interested to see how that works out and if it changes much.
> 
> The front is looks a bit unruly but I like how you have it sloping down from the sides towards the center.
> 
> -Roy


Thank you Roy

Some new photos:










SAE:









Flower of Echinodorus Schueteri:









Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Today I tried different backgrounds:

Brown:









Black:









Blue:









Without background:









More photos:

























Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

New photo:


----------



## Tex Gal

So lush and thick! You might try to trim the foreground so the plants are away from the glass. Some take a flat blade and cut downwards about 1/2" from the front glass and pull the plants out. It has a nice effect.


----------



## gdevil

What a great trip along the history of your tank I just get...

It's impresive the good evolution of your tank, a year and a half and the plants keep goin'...

Nice job, keep it tha way...

oh, i almost forget, i like more whitout background...

Regards


----------



## galettojm

Tex Gal said:


> So lush and thick! You might try to trim the foreground so the plants are away from the glass. Some take a flat blade and cut downwards about 1/2" from the front glass and pull the plants out. It has a nice effect.


Thank you for the advise.


----------



## galettojm

gdevil said:


> What a great trip along the history of your tank I just get...
> 
> It's impresive the good evolution of your tank, a year and a half and the plants keep goin'...
> 
> Nice job, keep it tha way...
> 
> oh, i almost forget, i like more whitout background...
> 
> Regards


Thank you.


----------



## Mikeracing77

Loving this tank!

I prefer the black background, it makes the fish "pop" more. 

keep up the great work!


----------



## hedson_25

Wow wow! the ovilution of the tank is amazing!!!


----------



## galettojm

Mikeracing77 said:


> Loving this tank!
> 
> I prefer the black background, it makes the fish "pop" more.
> 
> keep up the great work!


Thank you.

I are right, the black background helps "pop" the fish on the photographs. But I think the white and blue ones look more "natural".

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

hedson_25 said:


> Wow wow! the ovilution of the tank is amazing!!!


Thank you.

I made some little changes:


















Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

I have used this fertilization program for the last three weeks:

Every weekly water change:
MgSO4 6 cc
CaCO3 20 cc
K2SO4 1,75 cc

Monday / Wednesday / Friday
KNO3 6 cc
KH2PO4 1,5 cc

Tuesday / Thursday / Saturday 
Fertibom (micro liquid fertilizer) 5 cc

Total PPM applied per week:
Fe 0,0857
K 29,7673 
Mg 4,8634 
Mn 0,0429 
Mo 0,0321 
Zn 0,0214 
Cu 0,0027 
B 0,0080 
S 1,2857 
Co 0,0003 
I 0,0005 
PO4 7,1794 
NO3 29,4384

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Today I made a huge prune.

Before:

















Some _Alternanthera reineckii "rosaefolia"_:









Trims:









Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm

*New photos*

New photos after trimming:


















Bye,

Juan


----------



## Travis.808

Lookin' Sweeet!


----------



## cs_gardener

Your plants are beautiful and healthy. The foreground is a little overwhelming though and it would be nice to see a well developed mid-ground to give it a greater sense of depth.


----------



## galettojm

Travis.808 said:


> Lookin' Sweeet!


Thank you


----------



## galettojm

cs_gardener said:


> Your plants are beautiful and healthy. The foreground is a little overwhelming though and it would be nice to see a well developed mid-ground to give it a greater sense of depth.


Yes, you are probably right. I will make some changes in my next aquascaping.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## hydrophyte

_excelente_


----------



## Tanan

OMG
what a transformation,I cant believe a tank can change that much and still get better and better.
I think blue ll look more natural.
What lights you are using ?


----------



## galettojm

hydrophyte said:


> _excelente_


gracias


----------



## galettojm

Tanan said:


> OMG
> what a transformation,I cant believe a tank can change that much and still get better and better.
> I think blue ll look more natural.
> What lights you are using ?


thank you !

I'm using four 30Watts TLD 840 tube (total 120W) with a 10 hours light period.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Veloth

That is a fantastic looking tank!


----------



## galettojm

Veloth said:


> That is a fantastic looking tank!


Thank you.

Unfortunately I will probably need to dismantle the tank in a few weeks.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Veloth

Sorry to hear that you're going to dismantle such a nice tank unless you have another one planned.


----------



## galettojm

Veloth said:


> Sorry to hear that you're going to dismantle such a nice tank unless you have another one planned.


No, I have not planned for another tank. I will attend an MBA program in California. That is why I had to dismantle everything.

I also had to give away my emersed plant collection http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...58279-some-my-emerged-plants-bacopa-sp-3.html .

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Veloth

It's kinda sad that work and duty should get in the way of the obvious enjoyment you got from the tank. Wish you the best of luck in the MBA program, too bad it had to be in California. instead of SC.


----------



## galettojm

Veloth said:


> It's kinda sad that work and duty should get in the way of the obvious enjoyment you got from the tank. Wish you the best of luck in the MBA program, too bad it had to be in California. instead of SC.


On hand you are right dismantling everything is kind of sad , but one the other it will be fun to create a new one when I come back ! 

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Some of the last tank's pictures before I dismantle it:


















































Bye,

Juan


----------



## bratyboy2

those are some beautiful shots!


----------



## galettojm

bratyboy2 said:


> those are some beautiful shots!


Thank you. I still have not dismantled the tank. It's hard after all this time !!! 

Bye,

Juan


----------



## bratyboy2

r u selling off any of the plants?i like that sword and the red cambomba.


----------



## galettojm

bratyboy2 said:


> r u selling off any of the plants?i like that sword and the red cambomba.


Normally I would give away the trims.

Now I'm thinking on doing an auction in order to raise money for our local club ( www.croa.com.ar ).

But I don't think you will be able to participate since you are pretty far away ! 

Bye,

Juan


----------



## bratyboy2

lol very true i had no clue u were over seas!!! haha my bad what kind of sword is that anyway i really do love it


----------



## galettojm

bratyboy2 said:


> lol very true i had no clue u were over seas!!! haha my bad what kind of sword is that anyway i really do love it











On the far right is an _Echinodorus bleheri_.









This one is a _Echinodorus schlueteri_.

I removed almost all my plants from the tank .









Last picture









After removing almost all the plants.

All the plants were sold in an auction to gather money for our local club. Actually the auction was very fun .

These two plants were the most expensive ones:

















Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm

Some recommendations needed 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ncisco-new-york-aquarium-recommendations.html

Bye !

Juan


----------

